# Rookie Moves



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Background:

I pulled out my newish (to me) Flex 2100 today to do a HOC reset. I got it in the beginning of April and this is the 3rd time I've used it. *This is my first time owning a push greensmaster as my main is my triplex.*

After making the HOC calibration I got it onto the grass and fired her up. Engaged the reel and went to monitor the height and aftercut. Meanwhile, this machine is 3/4 throttle and I'm having to do a light jog to stay with it. I say to myself "holy crap, I don't remember this being that fast". I put it at half throttle and I'm still speed walking. 10 more minutes go by and that is when it dawns on me……I never took off the transport wheels.

Happy hump day


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

That's ok. I've mowed 50% of my lawn without blades engaged on my rider. I was so embarrassed I had to grab another beer.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm guilty of the mowing without engaging the blades as well.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

Also guilty of this with my tru cut. I just kept thinking "wow the grass hasn't even grown" for a few passes then realized


----------

